# How did you hear about or find Woodbarter.com??



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2013)

to all of the new members and  to our established members! 

How did you find Woodbarter.com?  
Did you find us through a Google search for something specific? Did a friend or family member tell you about us? Did another wood forum suggest us? 
Was it because you saw someone wearing a Woodbarter cap? 
Tell us your story (No matter how short or long it may be.) of how you came across the best new Wood forum on the Internet... 

I look forward to reading about how we all ended up in the same place!


----------



## therichinc (Jun 15, 2013)

I found it on woodworking talk.com. I believe it was a post that kenbo started...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 15, 2013)

I was looking for large wood turning blocks for large bowls on the bay and they didnt have very big ones on there so I googled it and it led me here. Best random find ever. This site and its members are amazing, to say the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2013)

therichinc said:


> I found it on woodworking talk.com. I believe it was a post that kenbo started...




:thanx: Kenbo!! :irishjig:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> I was looking for large wood turning blocks for large bowls on the bay and they didnt have very big ones on there so I googled it and it led me here. Best random find ever. This site and its members are amazing, to say the least.




Random finds are best!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> How did you find Woodbarter.com?



I found it in my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Jun 15, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> to all of the new members and  to our established members!
> 
> How did you find Woodbarter.com?
> Did you find us through a Google search for something specific? Did a friend or family member tell you about us? Did another wood forum suggest us?
> ...



:teethlaugh: short n sweet; I just stumbled upon it while doing a search for turning blanks; best thing that's happened to me in a long time; Since joining I have recommended WB to my fellow woodworkers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 15, 2013)

I was on wwt and saw in Kevins signature about fbe and the wb, followed him here immediately and been here ever since. Been here almost from the get go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 15, 2013)

the guy woodtick above me opps thats the other thread:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 15, 2013)

Daren sold me a kiln kit and recommended this site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonLanier (Jun 15, 2013)

How did you find Woodbarter.com? By reading about it from "Woodturners Unlimited" web forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm omnipotent... That's how!

Either that or I'm impotent(or impetuous)... I never could keep all those words straight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Jun 15, 2013)

I found WB via Tom Iovino at Tom's Workbench. One of the best favors he's ever done me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2013)

Kevin said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you find Woodbarter.com?
> ...



Nature does abhor a vacuum, huh?:rotflmao3:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2013)

SENC said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ripjack13 said:
> ...



My wife's name is not _Nature_, it's _Terry_. Oh you're talking about a different kind of vacuum other than what she's got in the broom closet. :wacko1:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jun 16, 2013)

I was scouring the Internet looking for a piece of mesquite. One thing led to another and the rest is a true story of addiction. Will my insurance cover the cost of rehab?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AustinTom (Jun 16, 2013)

Like others, I was looking for large blocks for turning and stumbled on woodbarter via a google or bing search. I had used similar searches many, many other times and not found it (nor found large enough blocks). No clue why that one time turned it up but I am glad it did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Jun 16, 2013)

facebooooooooook :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jdaschel (Jun 17, 2013)

I was looking at bangleguy's website and found it linked on there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 17, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> to all of the new members and  to our established members!
> 
> How did you find Woodbarter.com?
> Did you find us through a Google search for something specific? Did a friend or family member tell you about us? Did another wood forum suggest us?
> ...



I was invited by Kevin the day after the site launched. Kevin was/is on WWT (texas timbers) and had asked around a long while back about a wood trading site that was in the concept phase. I spoke up an said I would be interested if it ever got off the ground. About 6-12 later he contacted me about joining and I jumped on the opertunity. I ended up as the 4th person to sign up for the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 17, 2013)

I had some crazy Texan contact me and ask if I was interested in playing with the Beta testing. Being somewhat unstable myself, I figure what the heck and jumped right in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 17, 2013)

I was tipped off to this site by Eric (Bangleguy) We were discussing different types of wood that were best for bangles and he mentioned WB. Decided to pop in and been poppin daily every since

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 17, 2013)

Was looking at wood on ebay ( don't do that much anymore) because I did not know how to get anything interesting in South Dakota and it still is tough to find here, but chainsaw milling (got info on WB) some urban lumber from the city landfill is helping. Anyway was looking at some plans for a home wood drying kiln that were for sale on ebay and checked out the www site of Darren Nelson who gave a discount to WB member and asked those looking on his site to check out Wood Barter. I am so very happy that I did look into WB and am extremely grateful to Darren not only for the WB discount but for introducing me to the ABSOLUTE very best site for wood and woodworking and milling well just anything to do with wood or wood working.
Forever thankful,
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> I had some crazy Texan contact me and ask if I was interested in playing with the Beta testing. Being somewhat unstable myself, I figure what the heck and jumped right in.



Same crazy Texan emailed me about a month after Ken joined. Been here ever since...... Ya just got to watch those Irish Texans!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ya'll got some interesting stories. I like them all.

I found out about this site through rockb. I was looking to get some Manzanita stabilized that I bought from him. Bangleguy did my stabilizing, and they turned out great, then I started looking through all the wood for sale, and I was hooked!

Been here ever since.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 18, 2013)

I was reading posts on the IAP forum when I ran across one titled: "Woodbarter....Banned after a single PM - lol." :what?!:

After I read the post I learned two things; Kevin is a stand-up guy, and this "Wood Barter" site was awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## healeydays (Jun 18, 2013)

I was looking for a couple local bartering sites and came across it. 

Now you guys can't get rid of me and my dumb jokes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

EricJS said:


> I was reading posts on the IAP forum when I ran across one titled: "Woodbarter....Banned after a single PM - lol." :what?!:
> 
> After I read the post I learned two things; Kevin is a stand-up guy, and this "Wood Barter" site was awesome!



That post brought us our first big influx of members. We got like 30 or more members from IAP after he posted that warning to stay away from us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading posts on the IAP forum when I ran across one titled: "Woodbarter....Banned after a single PM - lol." :what?!:
> ...



Isn't any press good press?  That one worked in our favor anyway:teethlaugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading posts on the IAP forum when I ran across one titled: "Woodbarter....Banned after a single PM - lol." :what?!:
> ...



for bein such a jerk he was a pretty nice guy!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2013)

I removed his ban after I explained the rules to him. He still checks in on occasion but rarely posts. :i_dunno:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you find Woodbarter.com?
> ...



Hmmmmm I bet it was like the Big Bang theory when the peas collided :rotflmao3:


I googled a wood species, can't remember which ( my peas are still rolling about in the final frontier called space :lolol: ) and I clicked on the link and well .......... I'm surfing here daily if I have at least cell service

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2013)

EricJS said:


> I was reading posts on the IAP forum when I ran across one titled: "Woodbarter....Banned after a single PM - lol." :what?!:




Ha! I read that post too.


----------



## winters98 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I invited a student group from a college in Wisconsin to come tour in my plant . One of the students and I were discussing wood turning projects and he was kind enough to tell me about this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 4, 2013)

I was referred here from IAP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 4, 2013)

I was referred by another member who must have had a grudge. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2013)

winters98 said:


> Well I invited a student group from a college in Wisconsin to come tour in my plant . One of the students and I were discussing wood turning projects and he was kind enough to tell me about this site.



Welcome! Thanx for checking us out.... I see the teacher has become the student. :)


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 30, 2013)

I found it via a link on phind's site hobbithouseinc.com. After that, wood started showing up here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2013)

I love when wood shows up at my front door!


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 30, 2013)

I belong to IAP and Michael (Bean_Counter) referred me to this site. I have found some nice wood to feed the addiction!!

Karl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 30, 2013)

I also love it when wood shows up at the garage door.....but I love it even more if I find before my wife does!!! :rotflmao3:




ripjack13 said:


> I love when wood shows up at my front door!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ha....I like my wifes reaction to the package. 
*What did you get now? Meow*


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2013)

I was looking for a guy I met at a show and when I googled him this website was one of the search results.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RBcarving (Dec 25, 2013)

I saw the link in someone's signature on IAP site.

Brad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 25, 2013)

winters98 said:


> Well I invited a student group from a college in Wisconsin to come tour in my plant . One of the students and I were discussing wood turning projects and he was kind enough to tell me about this site.


I will gladly take credit for this referral. The first thing that tipped me off that Kelvin was a turner was his coffee cup with a Celtic knot. I thought, really, who carries a coffee cup like that. I didn't care for the hours I would have had to work at Kelvin's plant so I decided to not pursue it any further and here I am working second shift a year later. Go figure. I was glad to see him on here though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 25, 2013)

I had been a pretty active member on THO game calls site (haven't been for about a year now) when someone told me about Hobbit House when I was trying to ID some duno wood I had. When I went there to check it out I saw the link for Woodbarter and being the kind of guy that would rather barter than lay out cash for anything I decided to check it out and the rest is history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice fellas....glad you found us....no matter how you did it.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2013)

I follow haddenhailers on Instagram and asked him where he get some of his call blanks and so here I am. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

